# cure calculator



## chefmjg (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone know how to use the cure calculator chart. I put in the required amount of lb, do not understand it.

                                                                                                THANKS

                                                                                                     Mike


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 23, 2012)

Which one?


~Martin


----------



## chefmjg (Aug 23, 2012)

No not that one it is the one alblancher has posted


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 23, 2012)

Enter the weight of the belly, then hit enter...it'll give you the appropriate amount of Salt, Sugar and Cure #1 in grams.

~Martin


----------

